# crawfish in brazoria co?



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone know if i can get some down here. ive seen the post about them in houston but really would like to get some local for sunday..

TIA
Albert


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Donnie Bulanek in Danbury If he has any right now.


----------



## troutman1 (Mar 22, 2006)

C&C seafood on hwy 6 in alvin, and I think i saw a sign at tommasso's seafood.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Try Bieri (sp) fish farm in Danbury, they usually have a huge supply.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

in bay city. mrs wards produce,buddys seafood i think both places get theres from cornilious crawfish farms . you may be able to contact corniious (spelling) and buy them straight from them. i know its matagorda county but heck it isnt that much further. ill try and get a # for you later


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

BIERI FARMS.
(979) 849-7911


FishBone


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Try Poor Boy's Seafood Market in Angleton.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

wildbill said:


> Try Poor Boy's Seafood Market in Angleton.


Yeah- Po' Boys (288B south of town before Airport Road) has them, I think $2.50ish a pound by the sack.

Might be a bit early yet, but Dumesnil Crawfish out of Rosharon has always done me right on price and quality.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Try Capt Marks 233-0555 in Freeport 1.99/lb min 50lb sack. Called Last Friday and that was the price dont know now.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cajun Wholesale in Alvin is where I have always gotten mine, and I live on the north side of town. They're that good!


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> Cajun Wholesale in Alvin is where I have always gotten mine, and I live on the north side of town. They're that good!


I was surprised to see them in sacks in H E B over in Alief. Not a very good price, but if you can't find'em cheaper... There seems to be big H E B's all over these days.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Po' Boys is where i usally get them But they seem to be a little expensive. ive seen post for 1.99 and was wondering if any of them where around here.. might just run up to alvin or so.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I found them for 1.80 2 weeks ago


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

These are grown in Brazoria County. The farm is on 288 & 1423. 

Jon & Cammie Dumesnil
Dumnesnil Crawfish Farms
P.O. Box 804
Rosharon, TX 77583
(281) 369-2398


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

ok.. can i just keep them in water to keep them alive? Im going to cook them sunday but will probially need to get them fri or sat..


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

berto give them a call. If you order enough he will deliver them to you. Really nice folks. Jon will be able to tell you how to keep them if you are going to want them fresh. I had a few escapies that lived in my water tank for over a month. They live in my yard now! LOL


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Berto, put them in a cooler with a little ice on top and keep them out of the water. They'll keep till Sunday.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Rumor has it that CF will be $1.65 to 1.85 in Seabrook and Dickinson this weekend.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

well ****. that's it. i'm cooking a pot of bugs on Saturday.


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Crawfish*



Bobby Miller said:


> Rumor has it that CF will be $1.65 to 1.85 in Seabrook and Dickinson this weekend.


I just picked some up this past weekend for 1.60 under the Kemah bridge.
MMMMMM NUMMY NUMMY


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

bearintex said:


> Yeah- Po' Boys (288B south of town before Airport Road) has them, I think $2.50ish a pound by the sack.


$2.25 a pound by the sack, just saw it on the way home.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

They are already less than a 1.00/lb in the Atchafalaya Basin...Wild, not farm raised.

They may get less than a 1.00 here around March.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> They are already less than a 1.00/lb in the Atchafalaya Basin...Wild, not farm raised.
> 
> They may get less than a 1.00 here around March.


I feel a huge 2coolfishing crawfish boil coming up in the near future... :wink:


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

well let me know if they get that cheap.. i need to get them by sat. If u have some numbers that will help so i can call


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

There's a place in Freeport called Capt. Mark's Seafood. He keeps a good supply of very fresh fish/shrimp and carries crawfish during the season. It's right across the street from Girourds (sp?).


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I feel a huge 2coolfishing crawfish boil coming up in the near future... :wink:


If I ever get my gameroom/pool cabana finished, there will likely be the 5th annual (after skipping two years or it would be the 7th...LOL) ShadMan's Crawfish Boil Gathering this spring. You'll have to bring over the monster burner, though.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Brazoria County? Just check your front and rear yards.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Fishinpayne said:


> Try Capt Marks 233-0555 in Freeport 1.99/lb min 50lb sack. Called Last Friday and that was the price dont know now.


they are 2.19 now


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

monique's has some for 2.15 but she only has a couple sacks left.


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

Quality crawfish? Dumesnil Farms (288 & 1462) in Rosharon. Culled, perged & sacked. Home grown in beautiful Brazoria County Call for prices...

Jon Dumesnil 713-824-9804
Ronnie Dumesnil (Pa Pa) 713-824-9803


----------



## Grego101 (May 27, 2005)

Try DJ's BBQ in Clute. He always has the biggest ones I've ever seen. At good prices too.


----------



## Grego101 (May 27, 2005)

DJ's BBQ is culled, perged and sacked. I know kinda weard, BBQ place having Crawfish. But me and my brother have bought them there the last couple of years and have been very happy.


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

We bought some from Jon Dumesnil in Rosharon last weekend for $1.75lb.


----------

